# favorite bodykit



## nomellocreampig (Jan 21, 2004)

so whats your favorite bodykit ive seen bout 8 that ive liked so far


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

vertex looks purty good


----------



## Johny5 (Sep 29, 2003)

jspec kouki front w/ optional aero nissan lip kit
zenki skirts
orange bumper lights
jspec grill
jspec rear

sex with car, yes plz.


----------



## Murph (Aug 8, 2002)

Im loving my veilside kit


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

before TF&TF came out and around TF&TF, veilside was the SHIZZNIT!!!!

now they're a little too much and looks ricey.. only my opinion though


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

msports type 2
gives me a half mongrel


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

Joel said:


> msports type 2
> gives me a half mongrel


really?? it gives me a full mongrel (what's a mongrel?? )


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

vsp3c said:


> really?? it gives me a full mongrel (what's a mongrel?? )


 hahaha
a 'mongrel' is aussie slang for getting 'aroused'. Another term for a half mongrel is getting a 'semi'


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

Joel said:


> hahaha
> a 'mongrel' is aussie slang for getting 'aroused'. Another term for a half mongrel is getting a 'semi'


the vertex gives me a full mongrel


----------



## Johny5 (Sep 29, 2003)

one of my only favorite aftermarket kits...

http://www.raretrick.com/store/images/products/6631_detail.jpg 

key key key!


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

isn't that vertex w/ flared out 1/4 and 3/4 panels??


----------



## Johny5 (Sep 29, 2003)

uras foo!


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

looks the same to me 

it looks tits  *drools*


----------



## 12.30se-r92 (Oct 10, 2002)

ive gota go with mine r33 front with s15 headlights on a s14 :cheers:


----------



## HondaHater (Aug 27, 2003)

Johny5 said:


> uras foo!


dayum, a noob of 40+ post destroys vspec, and vspec doesnt retaliate.


----------



## HondaHater (Aug 27, 2003)

all he says is...



vsp3c said:


> looks the same to me
> 
> it looks tits  *drools*


----------



## 123SpecV (Feb 5, 2004)

*anybody have a stillen body kit on a blue Spec V*

Im Think of getting the Stillen body kit for my 2002 Blue Spec V, but haven't seen it on a blue one yet...im 90% sold..caus I know it looks awesome...but if anybody has any pics???I'd appreciate them..Thanks


----------



## Johny5 (Sep 29, 2003)

post count means nothing, i've been into this car a year, year and a half maybe. thats not a long time, but whoring forums for that amount of time, you learn a few things.


----------



## Johny5 (Sep 29, 2003)

123SpecV said:


> Im Think of getting the Stillen body kit for my 2002 Blue Spec V, but haven't seen it on a blue one yet...im 90% sold..caus I know it looks awesome...but if anybody has any pics???I'd appreciate them..Thanks


240SX/Silvia (9 Viewing) 
For you 240SX/Silvia owners

thats about all i saw when i entered this forum, nothing about family cars or what kits the owners think look good on them.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

123SpecV said:


> Im Think of getting the Stillen body kit for my 2002 Blue Spec V, but haven't seen it on a blue one yet...im 90% sold..caus I know it looks awesome...but if anybody has any pics???I'd appreciate them..Thanks


dood wrong section.. we have 240's not sentras..

honda hater : i'm feeling nice lately.. and i don't know a whole lot about aftermarket body  msports and vertex is all i need to know  (i'll keep uras in the back my head from now on tho)


----------



## HondaHater (Aug 27, 2003)

:cheers:


----------



## Johny5 (Sep 29, 2003)

sorry to put wrong car in wrong forum like spec v man up there, but uras has almost made me sell my s14 for an s13

http://www.raretrick.com/store/images/products/6628_detail.jpg

ummmm, god i didn't know machinery could be so BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

that it is.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

<-- vsp3c not spec v 

uras/msports own me


----------



## Johny5 (Sep 29, 2003)

vsp3c said:


> <-- vsp3c not spec v
> 
> uras/msports own me


Im Think of getting the Stillen body kit for my 2002 Blue Spec V, but haven't seen it on a blue one yet...im 90% sold..caus I know it looks awesome...but if anybody has any pics???I'd appreciate them..Thanks 

i was talking about this crazy lad


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

oh.. hahaahah my bad


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

Johny5 said:


> sorry to put wrong car in wrong forum like spec v man up there, but uras has almost made me sell my s14 for an s13
> 
> http://www.raretrick.com/store/images/products/6628_detail.jpg
> 
> ummmm, god i didn't know machinery could be so BEAUTIFUL!


that looks like a factory nismo front bar with a lower lip.


----------



## HondaHater (Aug 27, 2003)

why dont you wanna be called spec v? too low for you??


----------



## Johny5 (Sep 29, 2003)

Joel said:


> that looks like a factory nismo front bar with a lower lip.


if it is, then so be it. it still looks damn hot!


----------

